# Just bought new 5085E



## spgseth (Jun 27, 2014)

Just bought a new 5085E with cab and HD loader. Anyone have experience with the newer JD's. So far all I know about is the AC blows hard and cold and it has a DPF exhaust filter or OBAMA exhaust which is one thing I'm not happy about.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you didn't want Tier IV you should have bought an older tractor. 

BTW: It's a Bush Exhaust. Bush was in office in 2004.

"Tier 4 Standards. On May 11, 2004, EPA signed the final rule introducing Tier 4 emission standards, which are phased-in over the period of 2008-2015 [2786]. The Tier 4 standards require that emissions of PM and NOx be further reduced by about 90%. Such emission reductions can be achieved through the use of control technologies—including advanced exhaust gas aftertreatment—similar to those required by the 2007-2010 standards for highway engines."

https://www.dieselnet.com/standards/us/nonroad.php


----------

